# My Big Guy was 7 today!



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

His Gotcha day passed a couple of weeks ago. He was almost 4 when we adopted him from German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida. It was the best move i ever made. He's my shadow, he's my baby and i love the very bones of him. 

He was born on Oct 14th, 2001, i even got his puppy diary!

Nitro happy 7th Birthday big guy!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nitro!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nitro! Hope you got lots of good presents!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Nitro!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy 7th birthday!


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Happy 7th Birthday Nitro, and many more. You are an adorable boy.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nitro!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy 7th Birthday 
you handsome boy


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy 7th Birthday Nitro!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Handsome. Morgan is 7, it's such a nice age for a german shepherd - old enough to know all the rules and follow them but still young enough to frolic.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Nitro said to thank you all for your best wishes. He had a good day yesterday and today. We had fun and he got extra chicken for dinner too. He got a new nylabone and a new jolly. Lucky boy!

He sends licks and nuzzles to everyone.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 7th Birthday and many, many more!


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just saw the thread! Give Nitro a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

hope your 7th birthday was your best ever !!


----------

